

In need of some peace for 10 mins? Then I give you the mountain  - desouzt

Hi all,<p>I run a site where we try and dish out inspiring content. I came across a video a couple of days ago that totally took my breath away. It is entitled &#x27;the mountain&#x27; and as one person puts it &#x27;A man filmed heaven for 7 days, what he filmed took my breath away.&#x27;<p>Many of us are living busy lives and often don&#x27;t take time to reflect on the beauty around us. If you are stressed, or just want to reflect, then have a watch of this for 5 minutes.<p>You can watch it via my site - getinspired365.com&#x2F;20140611 or if you&#x27;d prefer straight from YouTube - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Rk6_hdRtJOE<p>Enjoy!
======
desouzt
Clickables Via my site -
[http://www.getinspired365.com/20140611](http://www.getinspired365.com/20140611)
or if you'd prefer straight from YouTube -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk6_hdRtJOE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk6_hdRtJOE)

